# Complete system freeze up; suspect graphics card



## caesius (Jun 16, 2012)

Complete system freeze up, hard reset necessary. Has only happened when running cad/linux-eagle5.

After rebooting, it appears this is the offending line in /var/log/messsages


```
Jun 16 16:02:02 blackbox kernel: NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00.0 has fallen off the bus.
```

I have reproduced this problem (involuntarily) three times now. Can someone help me hone in on the issue, what other logs to start looking at, etc.


```
> uname -a
FreeBSD blackbox.hansons 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #0: Sat Mar 26 19:15:18 NZDT 2011     
benjamin@blackbox.hansons:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BLACKBOX  i386
```


```
> pkg_info -xI nvidia
nvidia-driver-295.49 NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL ren
nvidia-settings-295.40 Display Control Panel for X NVidia driver
nvidia-xconfig-295.40 Tool to manipulate X configuration files for the NVidia dri
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you build x11/xorg from ports or did you install packages?

I recommend building from ports and setting WITHOUT_NOUVEAU in /etc/make.conf. This will give you a slightly newer DRI version. I've noticed the NVidia driver is more stable that way.


----------



## caesius (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks SirDice,

I've tried what you said, but just had another lock up. Lost three hours of work. For some reason eagle "reverted" back to the state it started in, even though I had saved many times.

Again, /var/log/messages came up with:

```
Jun 25 23:18:49 blackbox kernel: NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00.0 has fallen off the bus.
```

Am I fighting a losing battle here? I can't afford to lose more time like this. Although I see this is happening on Linux as well. Could an upgrade to 9-STABLE help?


----------



## caesius (Jun 25, 2012)

I've found this problem reported under Linux too. Here's the "fix".



> This issue is reported all over the places and most recommended solutions are as follows:
> Install Latest Kernel Version and NVIDIA Driver
> 
> You need to update your kernel and install the latest NVIDIA Unix driver.
> ...



Is there any way this can be done under FreeBSD?


----------



## caesius (Aug 12, 2012)

Bump. Problem still exists for me. Although I've just seen it happen without the message about something falling of the bus.

Very frustrating. Complete system lock-up, no mouse.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Sep 29, 2012)

It isn't a complete system lockup for me.  Network/SSH still works and I would imagine serial does as well.


----------



## yurivict (May 15, 2016)

Sorry for necrobumping this.

I am getting the same error with GT610. Usually it is a system crash, but sometimes network/ssh are still functional.

Just reported it to NVidia with nvidia-bug-report.log.gz attached.

Amazing this hasn't been fixed in so many years.


----------



## mseqs (Jun 7, 2016)

Are you sure its a GPU's fault? My system was hanging and hard reset was necessary to use it again. I thought it was the hard drive, the gpu, the cpu, the ram memory, everything was suspicious but the problem was the on the PSU, replacing it solved all my problems. Hope this helps


----------

